# Can't connect to internet using WiFi (through range extender)



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

[Solved]
Some of the walls in my house are so thick that the wireless signal from my router does not reach a couple of rooms. I got a wireless extender and did all the setup. I got every area of the house covered with a "fair" to "good" signal. Tested with a couple of laptops, my wife's iPhone and an iPad and everything connects perfectly, except for my fascinate.

The phone connects to the network, I get a correct ip, I can even ping other computers in the network but for some reason i cannot get internet access. The WiFi icon remains gray/white (instead of green).
This only happens when using the range extender, when I'm close to the wireless router I get connected, green icon and full speed internet access.

I tried pinging google by name or by ip and I always get 100% packet drop. Not really sure what's going on... :wub:

Any suggestions or ideas?

Forgot to mention I'm using CM7 build 80 with JT's 10/16 kernel

EDIT: Duh!!!, Mea culpa... I forgot that I had assigned static IP's to my desktop, work laptop and android phone so I could use VNC to remotely control the computers and make my life easier when sharing files. Looks like this was causing an issue with the range extender and I ended up connected to the local network but without internet access.


----------

